# New August 3 Series Programs



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

August 3 Series *SEDAN *Programs just went nuts.

You guys are going to love it :thumbup:


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

What kind of nuts? Rebates, credits, bumped residuals, dropped MF's? I need to order one next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

lilskel said:


> What kind of nuts? Rebates, credits, bumped residuals, dropped MF's? I need to order one next week.


I'll tell you if I can take your order and send you to Performance Center. If not, then I'll tell you, but I'll have to kill you. :thumbup:


----------



## Rac10000 (Oct 24, 2007)

That's good to hear! Are the X5/X6 programs the same as July?


----------



## ChOy BoY (Aug 3, 2010)

care to enlighten us? or to tell me the 335i xdrive residuals/money factor for the month =))


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

Rac10000 said:


> That's good to hear! Are the X5/X6 programs the same as July?


Absolutely :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

ChOy BoY said:


> care to enlighten us? or to tell me the 335i xdrive residuals/money factor for the month =))


Not yet...I want to torture for a bit. :rofl:


----------



## Rac10000 (Oct 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Absolutely :thumbup:


Thanks! I figured that they would be the same.


----------



## ChOy BoY (Aug 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Not yet...I want to torture for a bit. :rofl:


ahhh come on =(..i'm being tortured enough that my cars waiting for a friggin boat!


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> August 3 Series *SEDAN *Programs just went nuts.
> 
> You guys are going to love it :thumbup:


is this all sedans? meaning 328 and 335?


----------



## Leonardo629 (Sep 11, 2006)

sorry Will,

looks like no deposit, no acquisition fee..and no downpayment required on sedan leases.....NUTS!


----------



## ChOy BoY (Aug 3, 2010)

^werd i just saw that too


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

dvon said:


> is this all sedans? meaning 328 and 335?


Yup. Even Diesel gets in just a bit on the fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

Leonardo629 said:


> sorry Will,
> 
> looks like no deposit, no acquisition fee..and no downpayment required on sedan leases.....NUTS!


buzz kill.

Actually - acquisition fee still exists - they are just advertising it in the cap cost and not upfront anymore :thumbup:


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> buzz kill.
> 
> Actually - acquisition fee still exists - they are just advertising it in the cap cost and not upfront anymore :thumbup:


any changes to MF/Residual or are they the same as July? looking at a lease deal on the bmw site for 335xi sedan. Residual looks like its up one percent from July (62% for 10K)

To get the $539 advertised they would either be selling the car $2800 off msrp or the money factor has gotten better. I used a MF of .002 based on last months numbers but it'd be great if the MF improved for august as well.


----------



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> August 3 Series *SEDAN *Programs just went nuts.
> 
> You guys are going to love it :thumbup:


:dunno:


----------



## krwest1 (May 10, 2007)

What is so special about this deal? You can always roll the acquisition fee in the payment, and you can/should always do $0 down payment. Did you the MF drop? Any lease cash?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

krwest1 said:


> What is so special about this deal? You can always roll the acquisition fee in the payment, and you can/should always do $0 down payment. Did you the MF drop? Any lease cash?


Security deposit waiver, 328i sedan went from .00190 to .00130. 335i sedan went from .00170 to .00145.

Also got 0.9% for 60 months on 3 series sedans.

Coupe residuals also got bumped 1%.


----------



## ChOy BoY (Aug 3, 2010)

***waiting for a money factor/residual post***

from what my CA told me; the residuals randomly went up mid-july and they were gonna be good until the end of august..so if that's right i'm hoping for a MF drop

edit: will no drop on MF on the 335 coupes?


----------



## krwest1 (May 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Security deposit waiver, 328i sedan went from .00190 to .00130. 335i sedan went from .00170 to .00145.
> 
> Also got 0.9% for 60 months on 3 series sedans.
> 
> Coupe residuals also got bumped 1%.


The lower MF is really what makes this a better deal. Existing BMWFS customers get SD waived anyway. For new customers, it's even better. Thank you for the information.


----------



## sivert (Jun 11, 2010)

What is the new MF and Resid for M3 Sedan?


----------



## ChOy BoY (Aug 3, 2010)

bdb said:


> No answer to this?


pretty sure the incentive is over; not showing up on bmwusa or edmunds


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

ChOy BoY said:


> pretty sure the incentive is over; not showing up on bmwusa or edmunds


Not true. Go to the 2011 335i sedan incentives section... it reads, among other things, "Customer cash includes $1,305 Option Credit. See participating dealer for details."


----------



## dwynne (Aug 6, 2010)

ChOy BoY said:


> pretty sure the incentive is over; not showing up on bmwusa or edmunds


From Edmunds for the 335i sedan lease deal:

$0 Down Lease is based on a 2011 335i Sedan equipped with optional automatic transmission, Premium package and destination charge. MSRP as equipped is $45,500. $1,754 Dealer contribution and $1,305 Customer cash are required for the $519 monthly payment. Customer cash includes $1,305 Option Credit. See participating dealer for details.


----------



## ChOy BoY (Aug 3, 2010)

oh whoops! lol i stand correctedd


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

sivert said:


> What is the new MF and Resid for M3 Sedan?


I'm pretty sure it hasn't changed. Only 3er sedans I believe.


----------



## 488civ10 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all, I was wondering- does the SD waiver apply when used in conjunction with the MSDs program?

Thank you!



BMWofBloomfield said:


> SD is waived for the special in August for new BMW FS leasees.


----------

